# Reprise en main de mon vieux PB 12'



## Le docteur (26 Août 2014)

Bonjour
Je suis en train d'essayer de remettre plus ou moins en service mon vieux PowerBook 12'. 
Il avait théoriquement des problèmes électriques aléatoires, mais quand j'avais refais quelques tests je n'avais plus rien vu.

Mon MacBook pour l'instant ne fonctionne plus correctement. J'espère que celui-là ne va pas me relâcher aussi. A la base c'était une petite merveille.

Je suis en train de me demander si je le laisse avec Léopard (le dernier système que j'avais pu mettre dessus, et le second pour cette machine, en fait) ou si je remets Tiger, pour lequel j'avais eu un coup de cur qui ne s'est jamais vraiment effacé en voyant ses successeurs. 
Je perdrais les gestures de Léopard, mais ce n'est peut-être pas vraiment la mort (le clic à deux doigts, par contre le défilement à deux doigts, je ne sais plus s'il était déjà sur Tiger).  Tiger était beaucoup plus rapide et sympathique à l'il. Reste le problème de la sécurité. 

A propos de sécurité : suis-je contraint d'abandonner Safari ? 

Je vais avoir à gérer un iPad avec. Est-ce possible ?(je vais vérifier mais je fais mon feignant)
Je vais sans doute essayer de gérer mon Palm T|X, si j'arrive à relancer cette autre vieillerie. En effet mon iPhone est quasi mort aussi.

Vous auriez des conseils aussi pour Pages, KeyNote ?


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2014)

Le T&#9119;X avec les PPC, c'est top ! (mais pour téléphoner, ça ne va pas être facile !!!  )
En navigateur, je te conseillerais TenFourFox (mais plus de Flash)

Quelle fréquence ton PB12 ?


----------



## Le docteur (27 Août 2014)

Pour téléphoner je comptais essayer de relancer un sony-ericsson (pas un smartphone, juste un téléphone qui pouvait théoriquement faire un peu de WAP et j'imagine que chez Free je ne pourrai rien en faire).
C'est un 1,5, les tous derniers 12'. 
J'avais filé une barrette de mémoire à l'iBook de ma blonde, mais avec 768, ça ramait (surtout Safari, justement, capable de descendre la mémoire de façon impressionnante). Je viens d'aller rechercher un barrette de 1GO tout à l'heure. C'est plus supportable.

En même temps il est assez sympa à l'usage et en même temps ça prend un sacré coup de vieux. Je me demande comment je vais pouvoir gérer l'iPhone (ou ce qu'il en reste) et l'iPad avec 80GO de disque dur.

Le problème, c'est que je suis un fan de Safari.


----------



## lpl (30 Août 2014)

Il y a une version de flash non officielle pour powerpc. Flash 11.5 ça marche pas trop mal sur mon quad pour safari uniquement.


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2014)

Pour la suite iWork, avec mon iBook G4@1,2GHz 1256Mo de Ram et Léo, j'avais choisi la suite Open Office.

J'avais également boosté l'iBook avec un petit SSD Pata et je ne l'ai revendu (l'iBook) qu'après avoir trouvé mon MB actuel (C2D@2,2GHz 4Go de Ram et SL)


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2014)

lpl a dit:


> Il y a une version de flash non officielle pour powerpc. Flash 11.5 ça marche pas trop mal sur mon quad pour safari uniquement.



Pour un navigateur en particulier ?
Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le flash, justement. C'est une grosse faille de sécurité?

J'utiliserai bien encore Safari, mais il est assez ancien donc je crains les gros trous. 
Tenfourfox mouais, et là effectivement il n'y a pas de Flash.

Les plus légers que je j'ai vu jusqu'à présent : SeaMonkey PPC et OmnniWeb (déjà un peu ancien néanmoins).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h50 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Pour la suite iWork, avec mon iBook G4@1,2GHz 1256Mo de Ram et Léo, j'avais choisi la suite Open Office.
> 
> J'avais également boosté l'iBook avec un petit SSD Pata et je ne l'ai revendu (l'iBook) qu'après avoir trouvé mon MB actuel (C2D@2,2GHz 4Go de Ram et SL)



J'avais lu ton post là-dessus, je crois. Mais vu le bordel que ça a l'air d'être pour changer les DD des iBook et des Powerbook (en tout cas pour les 12')... De plus je ne sais pas s'il ne va pas me lâcher d'un instant à l'autre vu qu'à la base il avait donné de sérieux signes de faiblesses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h53 ----------

Bon ! Je croise les doigts.

Jusqu'ici j'ai résisté à l'envie de recoller carrément Tiger dessus (un faible pour ce système, mais je perds EverNote et une version de SandVox qui serait encore vaguement compatible avec mon site Web actuel, alors ça m'emmerde un peu, même si j'adorerais retrouver les tiroirs dans iCal).

De bonne surprises : j'ai retrouvé mon vieux Robert et une Universalis fonctionnelle y compris en impression (celle du MacBook marche sur trois pattes et refuse d'imprimer). J'ai eu la joie de voir Bento 3 + Léopard reprendre en charge les événements iCal (la belle vacherie que FileMaker nous a fait juste avant de tuer ce logiciel). J'ai également retrouvé AppleWorks. J'ai retrouvé un correcteur français... français..., iMovie HD + un port FW...

J'ai dégagé de l'espace sur le disque dur et Safari rame  moins (c'était l'horreur, mais je n'avais plus que 6GO sur le disque).

iWork, je l'aime bien. Je vais sûrement recommencer à l'utiliser.


----------



## lpl (31 Août 2014)

Le hack flash 11.5 ne marche pas avec tenfourfox (qui marche super bien au passage sur mon quad) mais avec safari c'est OK, youtube est pleinement opérationnel pour toutes les videos par exemple.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2014)

Comment être sûr que ce hack n'est pas truffé ?


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2014)

On l'utilise tous depuis des années !!! 

Mais il y a des gens sérieux qui ont analysé la chose avant de le conseiller : http://lowendmac.com/2013/flash-11-hack-for-powerpc-updated-to-11-7/


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2014)

Après une recherche faite sur Internet : c'est vraiment un hack de la dernière version ou un hack de la dernière version PPC pour faire croire aux sites qu'ils s'agit de la dernière ?

Autre truc chiant : je suis en train de me battre avec la synchro iTunes. Je synchronise (encore) mon iPhone accidenté avec l'iPad (par OTA, donc) mais je voudrais synchroniser les iBidules par iTunes pour le PowerBook. Je prends des risques ? (déjà il a commencé par m'effacer les événements présentes uniquement sur mon iPhone, ce con.


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2014)

Le lien c'est pour la dernière version du hack.
De toutes façons, l'utilité de ce hack est de faire fonctionner Flash alors que la version 11 est demandée. Ce qui est évidemment impossible avec un PPC


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2014)

OK!  Merci.
Ce qui m'a sauté aux yeux, en tout cas, c'est que c'est souvent lent et saccadé, YouTube ou DailyMotion sur le PowerBook. Je ne me rappelais pas que c'était lent à ce point. Je m'étais habitué au MacBook. Je me demande si c'est la vidéo qui ne passe pas ou si c'est le téléchargement qui passe mal...

En tout cas, j'en profite pour resignaler à toute personne qui serait sur une ancienne machine avec un petit DD. Pensez vraiment à laisser de la place pour les caches (beaucoup de place). Parce que ça ralentit sacrément quand on descend vers les 10% de place libre comme c'était pour moi avant que je ne fasse un peu de ménage.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Septembre 2014)

Une petite remarque. Alors, oui, c'est plus lent que le MacBook (pas vraiment au démarrage, par contre). On parle d'une machine qui a 8 ans.
Mais je retrouve des trucs qui m'interrogent sur la direction qu'Apple a cru bon de prendre.

Cette machine, quand on la refeme se met en veille en deux secondes. La saloperie de mise en veille prolongée prend au minimum une trentaine de secondes (pendant lesquelles il vaut mieux a priori éviter de manipuler l'ordinateur, pour le mettre dans un sac, par exemple). 
Quand la batterie arrive à zéro le Powerbook... se met en veille (et je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire planter après, je crois que je l'avais pourtant une fois ou deux laissé une journée complète et couramment toute la nuit). Quand on le branche il se remet immédiatement en activité.
C'est ce petit détail, avec la puissance du glisser-déposer dans tout le système qui m'avait fait aimer les Mac. Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression d'être sous Windows. Il faut dire qu'avec la gourmandise de la puce Intel en veille, pas question de mettre en place ce genre de comportements. A cela il faut sans doute ajouter aussi l'écologisme mal digéré qui fait qu'on pense sauver le monde en emmerdant les gens sur des histoires d'ampoules ou de mise en veille de machine alors qu'on ne se gêne pas pour se lancer dans des courses à la puissance et qu'on utilise des architectures peu économes...

Si j'ajoute à ça la pulsation de la loupiotte (façon c&#339;ur), moins visible que ce qui tourne maintenant au clignotement mais tellement plus apaisante, je dirais qu'Apple risque fort de faire perdre leur âme à ses machines...

J'aime beaucoup mon Macbook, et j'aimerais pouvoir le réparer, mais si  je pouvais dans la foulée lui redonner ce genre de caractéristiques, ça  me ferait un plus sympa dans ma vie ... un petit plus, mais un plus... Je retrouverais vraiment une machine digne du nom de Mac.


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Cette machine, quand on la refeme se met en veille en deux secondes. La saloperie de mise en veille prolongée prend au minimum une trentaine de secondes (pendant lesquelles il vaut mieux a priori éviter de manipuler l'ordinateur, pour le mettre dans un sac, par exemple).



Mon MB 2009 SL aussi.
Il n'y a pas un hack pour empêcher la veille prolongée ? Que j'aurais mis en oeuvre sans m'en souvenir. C'est possible



Le docteur a dit:


> Quand la batterie arrive à zéro le Powerbook... se met en veille (et je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire planter après, je crois que je l'avais pourtant une fois ou deux laissé une journée complète et couramment toute la nuit). Quand on le branche il se remet immédiatement en activité..



Mon MB aussi :rose:



Le docteur a dit:


> Si j'ajoute à ça la pulsation de la loupiote (façon cur), moins visible que ce qui tourne maintenant au clignotement mais tellement plus apaisante.



Ca, effectivement, c'est un peu chiant.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Septembre 2014)

Il me semble que tu te trompes : tu as forcément la veille prolongée, et ça ne peut pas mettre deux secondes à officier (même sur un SSD, ça m'étonnerait). 
Sinon, j'aimerais bien avoir des explications, parce que je ne suis pas au courant. 

Oui, il y a bien un hack pour zapper la veille prolongée, mais il pose parfois des problèmes d'extinction brutale quand on est en bas de la batterie (du moins chez moi).


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il me semble que tu te trompes : tu as forcément la veille prolongée, et ça ne peut pas mettre deux secondes à officier (même sur un SSD, ça m'étonnerait).
> Sinon, j'aimerais bien avoir des explications, parce que je ne suis pas au courant.
> 
> Oui, il y a bien un hack pour zapper la veille prolongée, mais il pose parfois des problèmes d'extinction brutale quand on est en bas de la batterie (du moins chez moi).



effectivement, je viens de vérifier, le disque dur met 7s pour s'arrêter.
Je croyais que c'était aussi instantané que l'écran :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (7 Septembre 2014)

C'est très peu. De mémoire, je dirais _au moins 3_0 secondes sur mon late 2008 (j'ai 8GO de mémoire, ça empire peut-être la chose).
Quand on a pris l'habitude de sortir sa machine quasiment comme une tablette (avant qu'elles n'existent chez Apple) pour chercher un truc pour un élève, de le remettre dans son sac aussi sec, quand on a trouvé ce qu'on voulait, ça fait un peu drôle.

Idem pour le réveil immédiat après consommation de toute la batterie : tu dois avoir une sortie de veille prolongée très rapide, parce que chez moi c'est presque le temps d'un redémarrage.


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2014)

Oui, quasi instantanée.
Mais j'arrête de pourrir ton post ! :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (8 Septembre 2014)

Mais dis-moi, c'est écurant ça. A un an près d'âge ? Dis-moi que t'as un SSD!

Non, ça ne pourrit rien, ça m'instruit.


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2014)

Non un hybride : celui-là (pas acheté là, mais ce modèle)

J'en suis extrêmement satisfait.

J'ai un Momentus XT dans mon Mini dont je n'ai jamais été vraiment ravi (c'était bien mieux qu'un disque à plateaux néanmoins). Comme le graveur a lâché j'ai installé un MX100 et fait un Fusion Drive.
Ca marchait plus que moyen d'ailleurs. Jusqu'à ce que je reset tout + tous les trucs d'Onyx


----------



## Le docteur (10 Septembre 2014)

Je me disais bien. Ceci explique peut-être cela.

Ca roule plus ou moins pour mon vieux truc. Par contre je suis emmerdé par iPhoto. 
J'avais la version 08 d'iLife et j'ai dû avoir un blanc : j'ai installé la 09 sans vérifier si j'avais encore les disques de la précédente... et en oubliant aussi que cet iPhoto là était sans doute la plus grosse merde de la lignée. Résultat : c'est ultralent, ça bugue et c'est con (le zoom merdique à coup de n°, merci du cadeau). 
Il n'y a aucune technique pour downgrader quand on a fait cette bourde-là (non, TM pas encore activé, il faut dire qu'il a pris une journée pour faire sa première sauvegarde).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Mai 2015)

A titre perso, mon portable est un PB 12' de 2005, a titre pro j'utilise principalement un MBP de 2008, c'est surtout pour le clavier alu, et comme je ne suis pas un "power user", tant que cela marche....
Sur le PB 12, j'ai remplacé le HD de 80 GO par un SSD de 120 GO, avec 4 gros avantages : plus de silence, plus rapide, 40 GO de stockage en plus, et plus d'autonomie (au moins 20 minutes).

J'ai du mettre 10.5 - j'ai eu du mal de passer de 10.4 à 10.5 mais trop de logiciels ne sont plus compatibles.

L'intérêt de ces vieilles machines c'est que l'on trouve des logiciels originaux à prix super bas (20 € pour PS - version CS3).


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mai 2015)

C'est pas idiot, ce que tu dis avec les anciens logiciels, quand j'y pense. 
Ca n'a pas été trop dur le passage au SSD de 120, personnellement je n'ai pas osé (j'écris depuis un MBP mid-2012, ça devenait d'autant plus dur sur le PB que certains bugs qui m'avaient fait abandonner cette machine revenait, mais de façon claire cette fois : dès que j'utilisais le BT ou un disque externe quand l'ordi était sur batterie ça plantait le BT ou l'USB. A force, c'était pénible.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Mai 2015)

Le passage au SSD n'a pas été trop dur, le SSD en IDE m'a couté un peu cher, mais le disque dur était au bout du rouleau, le plus difficile a été le montage .... en réalité de trouver quelqu'un qui me le monte... au total j'en ai pour 150 € mais cela valait réellement le coup/coût. Je n'ai pas rencontré de problème particulier avec les disques externes et le BT, pour les disques externes j'utilise le FW400, et le bluetooth ne me sert pas (j'ai un vieille mouse d'apple sur port USB).

J'utilise mon PB pour quelques logiciels (bureautique pack office 2004 ... j'adore le mécanisme de l'inspecteur) et pour les retouches photos, et les mails. J'avoue que pour le surf il montre clairement ses limites, mais comme c'est une machine qui est librement accessibles à mes deux enfants, ce n'est pas plus mal.

Ce qui est drôle, c'est de voir ma propre évolution par rapport à mon usage, il y a quelques années, j'aurai souhaité avoir le dernier MBP ou Imac rétina, même si en réalité cela ne me servirai pas à grand chose, et peut être aussi qu'en vieillissant on est moins adaptable et que cela me gonfle de devoir changer mes habitudes une fois que je m'y retrouve un peu dans un logiciel...
D'un autre coté, je ne joue plus du tout, si ce n'est à PAC MAN sur mon iphone (je suis un killer à ce truc...)


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2015)

Au moins tu peux encore faire évoluer ton matos, ça change de la camelote jetable actuelle. Tu as pris quelle marque de SSD ? OWC ? Kingspec ? Transcend ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juin 2015)

le SSD est de marque Transcend, c'est très agréable de l'avoir sur le PB 12, globalement tout est plus rapide, j'ai gagné un peu en autonomie, je pourrai éventuellement mettre un autre disque à la place du combo drive, mais c'est sympa de pouvoir lire des DVD en vacances lorsqu'il pleut... cela occupe mes enfants.

Maintenant il ne faut pas non plus tenter de faire des trucs extrêmes avec cette machine... elle reste extrêmement pratique, le seul truc c'est que je vais devoir changer à nouveau de batterie dans quelques mois, et le cable du charge montre lui aussi quelques signes de fatigue.

Comme je l'avais peut être expliqué j'ai été contraint de passer sous 10.5.8, les limitations de Tiger, que je préfère, ne me permettaient plus un usage courant de cette machine. C'est dommage puisque 10.5.8 consomme plus de ressources en RAM et que je suis limité à 1,25 GO (cela fait sourire lorsque l'on voit que beaucoup considère que 8 GO c'est trop juste).

Le PB 12 va maintenant sur ses 11 ans de bons et loyaux services, et j'espère pouvoir l'utiliser deux ou trois ans de plus. Après il ne me servira que que machine à écrire, et pour jouer de temps en temps à CIV 3.

Pour continuer d'utiliser plus longtemps l'excellent clavier ALU, je pense essayer de me trouver un MBP alu 17' de dernière génération avant le passage à l'unibody qui deviendra notre ordi familial, le format change du tout au tout mais cela va être nécessaire pour un usage courant... Le 17' j'en ai jamais eu... c'était trop cher pour moi à titre perso, et trop encombrant à titre pro.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juin 2015)

C'était  vraiment une vacherie d'Apple de livrer cette machine avec 256MO soudés (un temps j'ai même eu cette barrette qui s'était mis en rideau, je me suis dit que ma machine était mal partie). L'iBook de ma compagne disposait de 500MO de base (et je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle était soudée, elle).
Du coup son iBook 12' est upgradable à 1,5GO.


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'était  vraiment une vacherie d'Apple de livrer cette machine avec 256MO soudés (un temps j'ai même eu cette barrette qui s'était mis en rideau, je me suis dit que ma machine était mal partie). L'iBook de ma compagne disposait de 500MO de base (et je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle était soudée, elle).
> Du coup son iBook 12' est upgradable à 1,5GO.



Si si, la Ram d'origine est soudée sur les iBook. sur les tout premiers c'était 32 ou 64Mo pour arriver à 512Mo sur les modèles 1,33 et 1,42GHz


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2015)

Une des nombreuses petites mesquineries mais moins grave qu'aujourd'hui puisque tu as quand même un slot


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Juin 2015)

Je n'ai jamais compris la raison motivant la RAM soudée, surtout qu'il y a un second slot amovible.
Mais compte tenu de la possibilité de mettre un SSD le swap mémoire est possible dans de meilleures conditions et ce n 'est pas la RAM qui est le facteur le plus génant.
La radinerie d'apple c'est surtout d'avoir soudée une barrette de 256 Ko, alors qu'il aurait été tout à fait possible de souder une barrette de 500 K ou de 1Mo - Et il faut se souvenir que le PB 12' coûtait alors en 2005 plus de 1600 €


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juin 2015)

J'aurais dû y penser quand j'ai hésite pour prendre un MBA que je trouvais sous-doté en RAM (4GO), mais avec 256 GO de SSD


----------



## Invité (29 Juin 2015)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris la raison motivant la RAM soudée, surtout qu'il y a un second slot amovible.


L'iBook étant le PB du pauvre, il ne devait pas cannibaliser les ventes de PB en ayant la possibilité d'upgrader la mémoire comme un PB.
A l'heure actuelle, c'est la même chose avec le Mini par ex : tout est soudé, il fait de l'ombre aux iMac ce pauvre Mini…
Et je pense que la marge sur un Mini est ttrrèèèèsss loin de celle d'un iMac
Marketing, marketing… Et Apple est champion en a matière


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2015)

Aujourd'hui tout est soudée pour ne pas faire de l'ombre à ... rien ?


----------



## Le docteur (5 Juillet 2015)

Invité a dit:


> L'iBook étant le PB du pauvre, il ne devait pas cannibaliser les ventes de PB en ayant la possibilité d'upgrader la mémoire comme un PB.
> A l'heure actuelle, c'est la même chose avec le Mini par ex : tout est soudé, il fait de l'ombre aux iMac ce pauvre Mini…
> Et je pense que la marge sur un Mini est ttrrèèèèsss loin de celle d'un iMac
> Marketing, marketing… Et Apple est champion en a matière


Les deux avaient de la RAM soudée. Comme je l'ai dit mon PowerBook avait même moins de RAM (soudée) que l'iBook de ma compagne (soudée aussi). Dans les deux cas il y avait un slot. Libre.

Rappelons que dans les années 2000 les possesseurs de Mac avaient souvent 512MO, voire 1G0 de RAM sur leur machine (ajoutée après coup) alors que les possesseurs de PC allaient rarement au-delà de 256 (se concentrant sur les carte graphiques)... Je me rappelle encore les forums PC où on te disait que "la RAM ça ne sert à rien pour les jeux" et que pour faire de la bureautique "un céléron et 32 MO de RAM, c'est largement suffisante".


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2015)

Tout à fait d'accord, les Macs étaient bien mieux doté en possibilité d'extension de RAM. D'ailleurs en 97 quand j'ai acheté mon Starmax (clone Motorola), je l'ai pris avec 80 Mo de RAM quand la plupart des PC devaient en avoir 16 ou 32 au mieux (je bossais chez HP à cette époque). C'était tellement gros, que je me payais le luxe de booter sur un RAM disk avec un 7.6 complet !!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Août 2015)

Je n'ai pas vraiment connu les PC, j'ai commencé avec un atari 520 ST lui un Amiga 1200 (avec un disque dur de 20 Mo lol) ensuite je suis passé sur un PC portable pour mes études (juste pour rédiger des rapports sous windows 3.1) passé ce cap je me suis acheté un compatible Mac (motorola je crois), puis je suis passé à l'IMAC tout coloré pour enfin acheter un vrai PB 12' en 2004 ! 
depuis que je travaille à mon compte je ne travaille que sur Mac, et c'est que du bonheur. 
A titre pro j'hésite à changer de machine, mais le prix des nouvelles machines est assez effrayant et cela ne me parait être fondamentalement utile - sauf pour la RAM et l'autonomie.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2015)

Ce qui peut être ennuyeux aussi, c'est le fait de se trimballer un système non maintenu par Apple. Potentiellement, c'est dangereux.


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui peut être ennuyeux aussi, c'est le fait de se trimballer un système non maintenu par Apple. Potentiellement, c'est dangereux.



Ouais, bof pour la sécurité actuelle : http://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/07/une-faille-de-securite-dans-yosemite-donne-acces-au-mac-90162


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2015)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vraiment connu les PC, j'ai commencé avec un atari 520 ST lui un Amiga 1200 (avec un disque dur de 20 Mo lol) ensuite je suis passé sur un PC portable pour mes études (juste pour rédiger des rapports sous windows 3.1) passé ce cap je me suis acheté un compatible Mac (motorola je crois), puis je suis passé à l'IMAC tout coloré pour enfin acheter un vrai PB 12' en 2004 !
> depuis que je travaille à mon compte je ne travaille que sur Mac, et c'est que du bonheur.
> A titre pro j'hésite à changer de machine, mais le prix des nouvelles machines est assez effrayant et cela ne me parait être fondamentalement utile - sauf pour la RAM et l'autonomie.



Aller on te pardonne pour ton faux pas sur Atari … pardon sur PC 

Il tourne toujours ton 1200 ? tu l'as boosté avec un 30 ou un 60 ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Septembre 2015)

Hélas, je n'ai pas conservé mon amiga 1200, j' avais été obligé de le vendre pour acheter un PC portable pour pondre mon mémoire.... 

J'ai trouvé dans une brocante une version de CIV 3 à 2 €, cela tourne super bien.

Par contre (c'est de ma faute) j 'ai pris un petit choc au niveau du bord gauche inférieur et la coque est légèrement déformée (l'alu dépasse de 1mm le plastique entourant le mac au niveau de la touche #@ juste avant le connecteur) : c'est pas gênant mais un peu disgracieux, est ce que vous savez ce que je dois faire pour réparer ? et si cela est possible ?

....Et un petit plus des machines anté 2008 : on a toujours une pomme sur le clavier.


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2015)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'est pas gênant mais un peu disgracieux, est ce que vous savez ce que je dois faire pour réparer ? et si cela est possible ?


La marteau, y'a que ça de vrai…


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2015)

Certes mais il faut tout démonter pour remodeler la coque ...


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2015)

Oui, bien sûr.
C'était de l'humour…
Pour un décalage de 1mm, je pense que ce n'est peut être pas indispensable.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Septembre 2015)

Oui, surtout avec une machine qui va fêter ses dix ans ... c'est juste dommage d'avoir deux mains gauches ... mais cela n'est pas ou plus réparable.

J'ai une petite question : ma batterie (la seconde) commence à montrer de sérieux
signe de faiblesse (durée de vie une heure trente au max.) et je souhaite en commander une nouvelle, j'ai vu sur un site d'enchère connu des batteries c ompatibles bien moins chers que les prix pratiqués sur Apple (d'ailleurs  je ne trouve plus la référence) est ce aussi bien que ce qui est proposé par Mcway ?


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2015)

Sur eBay ou Amazon (c'est précis) j'avais vu un revendeur qui promettait des batteries à base de cellules japonaises ou coréennes.
Je crois que c'était pour mon MB 2008 (plus rien chez Apple, non plus) mais ils doivent vendre aussi pour des PowerBook. 
Macway, je ne les sentais pas sur les batteries.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Septembre 2015)

Je vais tenter de commander une de ces batteries.. et il va falloir que je change aussi l'alimentation qui est un peu aléatoire des fois cela charge mais pas toujours. J'ai de plus en plus de mal à surfer avec mon powerbook, de plus en plus de sites sont très optimisés et cela bloque pas mal avec ma machine.... c'est dommage parce que sinon pour le reste il n'y a aucun problème...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Octobre 2015)

J'ai de plus en plus de mal à surfer dans des conditions décentes avec mon powerbook : je vais tenter de paramétrer les navigateurs demander plus fine pour voir, mais c'est très désagréable.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2015)

En PowerPC, tu ne peux plus espérer suivre les évolutions du net. Et les concepteurs de sites ne font aucun efforts, en fait ils s'en moquent de tout ce qui n'est pas à jour coté composants ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Octobre 2015)

Oui, d'un autre coté je comprends que pour des développeurs actuels, le PB 12 est une antiquité, j'ai quand même commandé une nouvelle batterie et un nouveau chargeur, ce n'est pas rationnel .... mais cela j'adore continuer à travailler sur cette machine ! surtout pour rédiger des documents. A titre pro je vais switcher vers un MBP rétina 15' qui va remplacer le mac mini et le macbook air, j'en ai marre des synchros de données qui me prennent un  temps fou, et j'ai un nouveau système de sauvegarde plus commode.


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2015)

T'inquiète j'aime aussi mes vieilles machines (cf mon profil), mais c'est de la collection, ma machine principale est quand même plus récente


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Novembre 2015)

A titre pro j'ai acheté un MBP 15' retina de 2012 (j'achète pas neuf ne récupérant pas  la TVA) Pfuuuuuuuuuuu ca va vite .... c'est un monstre ce truc !


----------

